# CEC maximum voltage to ground for aparment



## brooklyn (Jan 8, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone knows where i would find the maximum voltage to ground in the Canadian electric code book for an apartment


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

2-106 under the 06'. Sorry but my 09' is in the truck.


----------



## brooklyn (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks man. just getting ready for c of q was stuck on finding the code for that.


----------

